# My Fussy Eater



## 5he1by (Aug 3, 2021)

I am really hoping for some help. Shelby, my 10 month old poodle x suddenly stopped eating the kibble she had been reared on at about 4 months old, since then I have been desperately trying just about all forms of food (except raw). We have tried many different kibbles which she enjoys for a day, different tinned wet foods, sausage type things that you slice, websites that make a custom made food for your dog, cooking recipes that I have found online. Each one she enjoys for a day or two, then refuses to eat. I have tried to hold out, going three days without her eating any meals, although she has still had limited treats as I am training her. 

I just don't know what else to do, she is obviously hungry (scavenges outside all the time, gurgling tummy), but refuses to eat a bowl of food, strangely though, she is not losing weight, although weight gain has started to slow down. Currently we are on day two of her not eating anything but a handful of kibble I've hand fed her.

We had poodles when I was a youngster and aware that they can be fussy eaters. How worried should I be? any ideas on next steps?

Many thanks 
Jackie


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to you and Shelby! She could be gurgling and scavenging due to tummy upset, which can occur when a diet is changed too abruptly.

Assuming any health issues have been ruled out by you and your vet (including food sensitivities or true allergies), I would serve a high quality wet food at breakfast and dinner, with kibble left out (in a separate dish) for free-feeding throughout the day. That’s my Peggy routine.

I would also take a good hard look at her treats. What are the ingredients? And have you calculated exactly how much she’s getting every day? It might be more than you think. How much does Shelby weigh?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Is your dog in heat?


----------



## 5he1by (Aug 3, 2021)

twyla said:


> Is your dog in heat?


no, she's been spayed


----------



## 5he1by (Aug 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome to you and Shelby! She could be gurgling and scavenging due to tummy upset, which can occur when a diet is changed too abruptly.
> 
> Assuming any health issues have been ruled out by you and your vet (including food sensitivities or true allergies), I would serve a high quality wet food at breakfast and dinner, with kibble left out (in a separate dish) for free-feeding throughout the day. That’s my Peggy routine.
> 
> I would also take a good hard look at her treats. What are the ingredients? And have you calculated exactly how much she’s getting every day? It might be more than you think. How much does Shelby weigh?


she has the treats to train her to come back, she is definitely treat motivated, she weighs 7.8kg. The treats I use have potato, sweet potato, chicken, duck and turkey.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Honestly I would read ty he ingredients on the original food you were feeding see if anything changed. I have had that happen. Kibble might have gone off too. 
My poodles aren't fussy but my elderly chi mix, I inherited from my mom, was very fussy I switched her to wet Caesar food, they changed the ingredients, so I tried a few things because she wasn't eating for up to three days, what has worked for her is a GI diet she happily eats.
For non elderly non sick dogs food is set down for a set amount of time then picked up, I do not free feed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

5he1by said:


> she has the treats to train her to come back, she is definitely treat motivated, she weighs 7.8kg. The treats I use have potato, sweet potato, chicken, duck and turkey.


Are they processed treats? Jot down how many she has each day for a couple of days and then calculate the calories. You may find she’s eating more than you thought.

Lean bits of boiled chicken breast (about the size of a kernel of corn) are great low calorie training treats.


----------

